# Rogue 2011/2012 noise from RPM Tachometer hand



## stephenchao (Dec 25, 2011)

I don’t know if I have bad luck or what but the dealership has been very nice. I had several manufactures defects I found for my new Rogue I bought 6 months ago, June 30, 2011. we found some problems and they fixed them except two. A scratch on the bumper (Fixed-it was found by them on the transaction date), noise when turning the driving wheel 45 or 90 degree (Fixed-I found it after about 1 month or so), but the noise when the RPM Tachometer hand is moving up or down between 800 and 2k RPM (not fixed, found same time with the driving wheel issue) and a paint defect spot almost in the center of my tailgate (Not fixed – the reason is it’s bearable , a size of a quarter, and I don’t want my original paint removed even though the dealer said they can fix it if I want them to). I got free loaner car during these services covered on warranty. Worst thing could happen is some body hit my front bumper and I don't know when or where when it is just 4 months old.

I asked the manager the manufacturer date to see if Nissan’s Quality Assurance has been affected by Japan Tsunami but he said Nissan was not affected at all and my car was shipped half a month before the Tsunami. So why, Nissan? 

I can hear the ticking noise when the car is warming up, driving forward or backward in the parking lot, driving between 0-30 miles an hour when speeding up or slowing down, or stopping, any situation that makes the RPM hand moves between 800 and 2k RPM. Even my friend who sits next to me in the car can hear this ticking sound or I can hear it still after I go to a disco pub with very loud music. 

First I thought the noise was from the fans at the dashboard, I know some other cars has this issue. But after the service guy said there were no fans, they were just ducts. I found out it was the hand. I hate vibration noise; especially it’s from my new car!! Not a used one. I often have to turn off music to know if it’s still going on, or it went away. I can’t enjoy the new car peacefully. When I brought it back for the driving wheel issue and the first service guy couldn’t hear it. But they did fix the driving wheel issue. Second time I brought it in for overnight so I can show them the noise when it’s even louder in the morning when it is warming up. But the service manager managed to know what I want to show him that evening and promised to find out what it is. That was last Tuesday (12/20). 

On 12/21, the service manager also found out all Rogue 2011 and 2012 in their lot have the same sound. He called Nissan Tech line 1-800-nissan1 and tech line said no service is advised and they cannot cover the expenses for trying to fix it at this moment. They don’t know if replacing the dashboard or the hand can fix it. (Is it because no fix available or it's too expensive to fix the problem?) The manager at the dealership agrees that “all Rogue makes the same sound doesn’t make it right”. I agree. This is not an normal operation. My old 99’ Altima doesn’t have this noise.

I am going to call Nissan Tech line 1-800-nissan1 to complain and hopefully whoever has same issue should complain here and call Nissan so we can get the problem fixed or at least get some compensation. I also love Nissan, I got the SL with all packages, and I don’t want to call my own car crappy car!! Do you agree?


----------

